# Zipp



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Is it true that SRAM bought Zipp wheels?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

yes.

etc.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Dank said:


> Is it true that SRAM bought Zipp wheels?


They've agreed to buy them within 60 days. There was a rumor on (I think) the Weight Weenies forum that Trek was also interested, but I don't know if that's true.

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/411.html


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.sram.com/en/newsandevents/racingnews.php?newsID=e7b24b112a44fdd9ee93bdf998c6ca0e


----------

